# Giải Mã 4 Chiếc Gối Và Khăn Trải Cuối Giường



## Dungtran (24/9/19)

Mùa hè đến cũng là lúc chúng ta thường có những kế hoạch đi chơi, đi xả stress cùng gia đình và người thân và khi ở những khách sạn chúng ta thường xuyên thấy trên giường đến 4 chiếc gối cho một chiếc giường đôi và tấm khăn trải cuối giường đầy hoa văn màu sắc.

Bạn có thắc mắc vì sao lại để nhiều gối hơn số người sử dụng và chiếc khăn trải giường chỉ có tác dụng tăng thêm màu sắc làm căn phòng hiện đại hơn hay còn nguyên do nào khác? Cùng giải đáp mọi thắc mắc qua bài viết dưới đây nhé!






​*4 chiếc gối*
Tốt cho sức khỏe, theo các chuyên gia sức khỏe thì để xương sống cong một cách tự nhiên bạn nên đặt cả đầu và cổ trên một chiếc gối, chiếc gối còn lại nên đặt dưới khủy chân giúp cơ bắp thoải mái và giúp máu lưu thông tốt nhất và đây cũng là lý do chủ yếu của những khách sạn thường có 4 chiếc gối.

Thói quen. Một số người đi ngủ thường có thói quen ôm gối và gác chân lên gối khi ngủ, vì vậy đẻ giúp khách hàng có được sự trải nghiệm tốt và tăng thêm sự tiện nghi, nên khách sạn đã tận dụng thói quen này.





​
Để thuận tiện cho người sử dụng. Một số khách sạn còn nâng cấp số gối lên thành 6 hoặc 8 chiếc gối cho chiếc giường, tấm nệm đôi để thuận tiện cho người sử dụng, vì mỗi khách hàng thường có nhu cầu khác nhau, một số người yêu thích sự mềm mại của gối, số khác lại thích gối cứng. Lại có khách thích gối cao nhưng có người lại thích gối thấp, vì vậy khách sạn thường để các loại gối khác nhau cho khách hàng dễ dàng lựa chọn.

Trang trí. Nhiều khách sạn cũng dùng gối để trang trí làm tăng thêm sự hiện đại sự ấm cúng cho căn phòng, khi mà áo gối được phối với màu sắc cùng tông màu với căn phòng hoặc ga của tấm nệm và đây cũng là điểm nhấn, tô điểm thêm cho căn phòng.

*Khăn trải cuối giường*





​
Tấm khăn trải cuối giường thường được gọi là bed-runner rộng khoảng nửa mét và thường được trải ngang phía cuối giường.
Công dụng đầu tiên của tấm khăn trải cuối gường này là vật trang trí giúp căn phòng trở nên bắt mắt hơn, với những họa tiết hoặc tấm khăn thường có màu đậm nên thường nổi bật trên nền trắng của tấm ga giường giúp chiếc giường tăng thêm sự sang trọng và nhìn đẹp hơn.
Tấm bed-runner này còn có tác dụng giữ sạch ga trải giường, vì thông thường nhiều người có thói quen ăn uống và mang cả ngày nên trên giường, nên tấm bed-runner này sẽ giúp bạn chế được nhiều vết bẩn gây ra nên tấm ga giường và có thể giặt sạch dễ dàng hơn.

Chỉ với 4 chiếc gối và tấm khắn trải giường không chỉ làm đẹp cho căn phòng mà chúng còn mang lạ nhiều lợi ích khác nữa và hơn thế là chúng ta có thể áp dụng chính những công thức này để tăng thêm sự hiện đại cho căn phòng mình nữa đấy!

*TATANA*​


----------

